# I hate damsels



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

I have 2 damsels in my 65 gallon and they just picked of the last of 5 chromis that i added to my tank about 2 weeks ago. fuuuuuuuu

i know what your thinking, jsut get rid of the damsels right? laziness is a factor here lol.

oh well just felt like venting


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Yeh damsels are total barstards.

and by the way when you eventually get off your ass to get rid of them good luck catching them :laugh:
many of people have been known to strip their tank bare untill they caught their damsel who was weaking havoc. they are extremly hard to catch.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah man, i had to completely EMPTY my 155 gal bow of rock (upwards of 300lbs) to catch a F'n Powder blue tang that was harassing my other tang.

BUILD A FISH TRAP man, they are easy and i bet it will work the first try (gotta run an errand, back in a few with more easy ideas i found)


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

After all the tanks i have been thru trust me when i say this grab a garbage pail or something to put the rock into tear the tank apart and get rid of the damsels either trade them in or put them in your sump if you have one (great for taking care of any extra food that makes it into the sump)


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Ok man, i have seen several fish traps that are easy DIYs... Take a soda bottle, cut off the top and flip it around. Cut the mouth of the bottle to the size of your fish (or slightly larger) and put some brine shrimp inside. It should keep larger fish (like my tangs, etc) from fitting in, and once the fish are inside you just lift it out. You may need to skip a feeding or 2 for them to take the bait but, its easy work while watching TV or your tank.

You can also catch them at night with a flashlight... stun them and net them is the basic approach. They are dazed from waking up and the bright light, but you still only have about 10 seconds to make it work (depending on how hard they are sleeping)

Google DIY fish trap for some pics and examples. All are 1000 times easier than removing rock no matter if you have 3 lbs or 300. Worked for me the second time, and my domino damsel is exiled to my fuge for life.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

totally right, I have a dam damsel I cant catch it will attack me as soon as my hand hits the water and it f's with all other life. I am going to try the flash light idea.


----------

